# V Can't Seem to Open His Mouth Properly



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All

Our 2 year old vizsla, Ferdie, seems to have a problem with opening his mouth very far at the moment. He's always done great big yawns (accompanied by a loud noise!), but we've noticed for the past couple of weeks he's only opening his mouth a small amount to yawn. Also he won't pick up his favourite toys including his Kong, even when its stuffed with sweets. He's still managing to eat and drink ok and seems otherwise as normal (i.e charging around on his walks, getting into mischief etc..!), but we can tell he's definitely not right.

We took him to the vet last week and without evening looking closely they just gave him an anti-inflamatory injection and a weeks course of tablets. He's now finished the course and although he seemed ok for a few days the same problem seems to have returned.

Just wondered if anyone else had had a similar problem, or any ideas on what it might be. If he's no better tomorrow it will be another trip to the vets and I've got a feeling they'll want to give him anasthetic to be able to look in his mouth properly. He has been known to pick up sticks on his walks so I wondered if he'd maybe got some wood stuck in his gums, but that wouldn't explain why he won't open his mouth.

Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

We have had exactly the same problem with one of ours.
A few weeks ago we had to take her to the emergency vet she was howling in agony which we eventually worked out was coming from her jaw.This appeared to settle within a few days although she couldn't yawn and could barely bark and couldn't lift her ball.
On Monday morning she woke up with a swelling on her jaw but no apparent pain and she was booked in today for an examination while sedated.Never nice and we were very worried it might be something ominous.
She has just returned from the vet and the diagnosis is an unknown infection.They had to do x rays and have taken a swab but not clear yet what has caused it.
We are pretty relieved that that our wee one seems to have just picked up an infection.
Bur her signs and symptoms have a lot of similarities to Ferdies.


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your reply. We've been monitoring Ferdie and at the moment he seems ok, so maybe he's had a similar sort of thing that's cleared up on its own. Will keep you posted.

Hope your V gets better soon.


----------

